# Limit Switch Adj. On Colchester



## Kroll (Feb 29, 2016)

Guys I have spent what seems to be hrs trying to find that sweet spot.Between off/on,the roller on the limit switch does not ride squarely on the bolt that is on lever.I really don't know if I started with all the parts,the lever has several holes but nothing was there.I tried adjust that square head bolt but nothing.I also tried adjusting the roller arm on the limit switch.Its all wired correctly but I don't understand why the limit has 3 wires going to it.For a switch that I think is just either NO or NC which makes or breaks set of contacts.I'm at the point to where just want to install a switch instead of the limit switch.Any thoughts or ideals on figuring this out or how to do away with limit and install a Start/Stop?-----kroll
Asking electrical questions is as hard as giving answers


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the application.  What is the limit switch supposed to control?


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello Carroll 

I took some pics of mine, but it looks a little different than yours. Maybe they will be of some help.



















Brian


----------



## Kroll (Mar 2, 2016)

Good afternoon guys,Robert on mine its for the stop/start.On the front of the spindle head is a lever when I move it up to start the lathe then lower it which it then stops the lathe.That lever is connect to a rod that goes through the spindle head which when you turn it then it allows the limit switch to open/close depending on which you turn it.Now Brians pictures are so much better than mine which I can clearly see the linkage.Brians limit switch is a push button but mine is a lever type,which has to travel about 2" to open/close the contacts.Tomorrow going to try and find a different spring which will help(I hope) see if that will work.Thank you Robert for asking and thank you Brian for posting those pics.I would look at yours then run out and check my lathe.----kroll


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 3, 2016)

OK.  FWIW, Brian's switch is also a form of limit switch.  "limit switch" is a function, not a definition of mechanical form.  If you own (as I do) one of the common Chinese 4x6 cutoff bandsaws, it probably has a bat-handle toggle on it acting as a limit switch.  

The only purpose I can think of for the third wire coming out of your switch would be to turn on a green indicator lamp, indicating that the lathe is OFF.  In that case, there would presumably be a red lamp as well, to indicate that the machine is ON.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 3, 2016)

*GOOD 

GOOD NEWS*  Yahoooooooo,it works.Dang that was rough,well guys I went down and found a smaller/shorter spring and also pulled out the short square head bolt.Put in a longer 1/4 bolt with a jam nut so that I could have alittle adjustment and it works.Start/Stop several time just to make sure that it works and it does.Its kinda like having one of those hair triggers on a gun but in the off position it locks in place.My next project is to fix my oil leak that I also found where it was coming from which is around the shaft and bearing.behind the bearing is an oil seal which I did put in a new one but I guess I may have damage it.But I am still one happy camper.Here some pics so that can kinda see what I did and the drop of oil on the bearing showing the leak.Guys thanks for the pics and suggestions.Not closing this story yet but getting closer 


*


















*


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh good... I'm glad that you got it sorted out. It sure feels good when you can finally overcome a problem. You are doing a great job on that lathe, Carroll... 

Brian


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 5, 2016)

I hate it when a new seal leaks right off the bat.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 5, 2016)

Thats where another problem is waiting to be solve.I did replace an oil seal but it was not that seal,I figure that since it was high up the spindle head and not down into the oil I would be alright.Well I was wrong,so I sent an email to Clausing asking for a price.Again I was mentally preparing myself for another Clausing shock of my life moment and they came through but not what I was expecting.They don't sell those seals anymore Now I am rubbing my bald head wondering what to do,I email them back asking for a diagram of the oil seal with specs.The lady there at Clausing is very nice said she will ask for help from Tech Support and ask the factory.Guys looking in the pics when the machine is off the leak stop but some oil does leak right after shut down.Runs down the belts onto the motor pulley and over night about 3" puddle on the floor.When running it just leaks continuously.I knew there was a small leak when working on the limit switch but did not know where it was coming from.So when I finish with adjusting the limit switch I started looking for the leak.So I rotated the spindle by hand turning it afew times then I seen the oil coming from the black seal on the bearing.So just few turns of the spindle oil starts coming out,this is a  problem that I can't live with that I really need to fix.Right now waiting to hear back from Clausing before I continue then will pull that section out which is kinda one piece that I will need to take that section apart to get to the seal.Once I do get it apart then what???Is there a place that makes oil seals,dang guys I was so happy fixing one problem I order some tooling from Shars which will be here on Monday.
I belie
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ve is part#5593


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 6, 2016)

If you can't use the machine with it leaking, go ahead and disassemble what you need to in order to get the old seal out.  Examine the shaft for signs of scoring where the seal lip runs.  Examine the sides and ends of the Woodruff key seat for burs or sharp edges.  Then take the seal, shaft and flange to a place like Motion Industries or equivalent and get them to match it.


----------



## Kiwi (Mar 7, 2016)

I was going to say it's British of course it leaks but a 3" puddle is a bit much and as wa5cab said there has to be an alternative seal manufacturer out their like John Crane seals


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 8, 2016)

When you go somewhere to try to get them to find you a seal, take the part the seal fits in and the part that runs in the seal.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 8, 2016)

LOL that funny kinda like the old Harleys,anyway Robert got me thinking about the oil seal.I went looking at oil seals for rotating shafts,which the shaft is 1.096 and I think that oil seals flex to fit.Maybe I can find one to fit the shaft but I may have to machine to size where the seal will go and there is alittle room.Whats strange about all this is its not like the manual.But I been in contact with Clausing and they are looking at the pics which they said that they found a seal that fit.I did start another post separate from this one since its in here with limit switch.It has pics of the parts.If I make it past this problem then I will be home free----I hope


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 9, 2016)

Good Luck!


----------



## Kroll (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks guys,well I do have a plan for the repairs.Clausing found the oil seal and sent me diagrams of what its suppose to the be which does not include a bearing.There  should be a bronze bushing and the oil seal.But someone at one time they bored the housing to fit the bearing that once fit the oil seal.I also found out that I had the oil level to high which was up to the top of the site glass.I was told to drop it half way in the site glass.So going to put this all back together,drop the oil and give it a try.I don't think its going to work cause the bearing is a sealed bearing for moisture and dust etc but not for 100% retain oil.But maybe having to much is the cause.If this don't work then will pick up a new bushing with enough material to bore the bushing to fit the shaft.Now that area of a problem,the shaft looks like someone turning it alittle for some unknown reason cause the OD had two different sizes.So I will have to turn the shaft down to a uniform size to fit the ID of the bushing.Where the seal will have to add alittle material then machine the bore to fit the new oil seal.So now have a plan and a back up plan.For most I guess its not nothing to do these repairs but to me its big deal cause I'm not at that machining level.Here's a pic of what Clausing sent me of what my setup should have had.


----------

